# Recommend A Cabinet Table Saw



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

The main thing I didn't like about the PM 66 was the blade came up twice as fast as the Delta. It was a lot harder to turn the crank then the Delta. Harder to make those ultra fine adjustments. My buddy has a PM 66, I am not impressed with it, the Delta seems like a much better saw.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Yep..we went on a mini spending spree as well. And the job we are on might not get invoiced till after the first...


3 invoices going out wedensday :whistling:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Leo G said:


> The main thing I didn't like about the PM 66 was the blade came up twice as fast as the Delta. It was a lot harder to turn the crank then the Delta. Harder to make those ultra fine adjustments. My buddy has a PM 66, I am not impressed with it, the Delta seems like a much better saw.


Wow. That single post may cost me $3,500.:laughing:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey,
We all use them for the same thing,.......


Table saws......


I know your not going to get involved with this high ticket item,....

Totally understand,...:thumbsup:

But,...

It gives you some insight into other possibilities,.....




Just blows my mind ,.......I had it yesterday,.....:laughing:




But think outside the box when your leather pinch pouch becomes full...


The things I have done just to accommodate my OWWM..........



Machine junkies........:laughing:,:clap:

I'm sorry Jaws,......

Seriously,....

I've been ranting on,.....

My appologise,....love talking shop,:thumbsup:


B,

pS.....I would go with the 66, JMPOV,....... the OWWM 66,..

But,...Leo seams to hate it, so...............

Anything but chicom.....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

When I asked around unisaw was the most popular answer.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The only delta I will let back in my shop, would be an old scroll saw for my girls to use.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

How about band saws?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> When I asked around unisaw was the most popular answer.


Whatd you get


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Christmas presents for my wife.. :embarrassed:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> The main thing I didn't like about the PM 66 was the blade came up twice as fast as the Delta. It was a lot harder to turn the crank then the Delta. Harder to make those ultra fine adjustments. My buddy has a PM 66, I am not impressed with it, the Delta seems like a much better saw.


If you compared the trunnions and other internal parts of those two saws, the PM was substantially heavier. I think that is important with a saw that size. Especially when they were tossing the 54" Beis fences on them, the Uni will flop over with out some sort of support (motor on the right for most of them).

I see more broken unisaw parts (all years) then I do PM66 parts (all years).


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The only delta I will let back in my shop, would be an old scroll saw for my girls to use.


Don't walk into my shop then. Delta and Jet rule.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Mine is a left mount motor. I still have legs and wheels on my right side table. My Jet had no legs on the biesemeyer fence and would stay stable until a good amount of weight was on it.

I rarely if ever have any shake or wobble in the blade. 8/4 hard maple made the blade shake once when I was pushing to fast. But then again it's only a 3HP.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Christmas presents for my wife.. :embarrassed:


I feel you.:laughing:

My personal income and business income are totally seperate. I have been totally strapped personally and had more operating capitol than ever before at the same moment :blink:

All tool purchases (other than hand tools) go through the company. If I was buying tools after chistmas out of my personal checking, RYOBI. :no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Jaws said:


> How about band saws?


If you want a new bandsaw and want one that will last longer then that PM66, better get one of these: http://www.northfieldwoodworking.com/bandsaws/20inch.htm


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Don't walk into my shop then. Delta and Jet rule.


It's ok Leo, I think you can change.

You never used to have any Festool's, you didn't want to buy a good electric sander either.:whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I feel you.:laughing:
> 
> My personal income and business income are totally seperate. I have been totally strapped personally and had more operating capitol than ever before at the same moment :blink:
> 
> All tool purchases (other than hand tools) go through the company.


Since Im a sole proprietor with no partners not so much for me and it has been tight. This coming year has very good things in store for us I can feel it!


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's ok Leo, I think you can change.
> 
> You never used to have any Festool's, you didn't want to buy a good electric sander either.:whistling


 He can change but he will make it in his own time and it will be his idea to do so. :laughing:

He had to go his own direction on that sander. But he did get there.:laughing:


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm just wondering what you guys thing about the Sawstop cabinet saw? Just kind of surprised it wasn't mentioned.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If you want a new bandsaw and want one that will last longer then that PM66, better get one of these: http://www.northfieldwoodworking.com/bandsaws/20inch.htm


oh, that will set you back about 11k.:whistling

My 250.00 36" Oliver seems like a pretty good deal.:whistling


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Since Im a sole proprietor with no partners not so much for me and it has been tight. This coming year has very good things in store for us I can feel it!


It helps to have partners with not going to the company when you need a bonus.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> D,...
> 
> Come on, I share the love, but.....
> 
> ...


Bite on what? :blink: Im confused


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> D,...
> 
> Come on, I share the love, but.....
> 
> ...


Ah, your reffering to Darcys $10,000 + saw, you are correct.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

No,...

D's clement saw.......

......he'll tell ya all about it......




B,


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> No,...
> 
> D's clement saw.......
> 
> ...




Ive seen it. 

Way out of my league...


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, 


I Look forward to seeing the pics of your grandfathers saw Jaws....I bet it's nice....:thumbsup:, he's still using it?:blink:



Great topic,...and again, sorry for the babble shop talk,....

I tend to get carried away...

And thanks for the post :thumbsup:


B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Ah, your reffering to Darcys $10,000 + saw, you are correct.


That was about the only real band saw that is still made here. 

Compare that saw to a 20" import. Buy the Northfield once, import 7 times over. 

I am just happy that one company is still making stuff like that here. 

Real machines are expensive, but they will be around for life times.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

See if there is a used machinery dealer in your area. I bought my old late model pm66 from my dealer for 850 bucks.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> I Look forward to seeing the pics of your grandfathers saw Jaws....I bet it's nice....:thumbsup:, he's still using it?:blink:
> ...


He does, at 79. We do to, sometimes.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I did not read this entire thread-------------

I've had the Grizzly saw for over 5 years now----I added the spare wing to the left of the blade---long rails and good fence---4x7 outfeed table---

It's been a very good purchase----the saw works beautifully--the company is a pleasure to deal with----it makes me money---I suggest you look into that tool.

Grizzly stocks all replacement parts and has a good and fair priced machine shop if you ever need bearings pressed in or other services ----best customer service I've seen in many long years.---Mike----


----------



## Craftmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Craftmark said:


> I'm just wondering what you guys thing about the Sawstop cabinet saw? Just kind of surprised it wasn't mentioned.


I realize I'm kinda new around here. So I'll ask again...why is Sawstop not being mentioned in this discussion? Obviously is can save fingers. I believe they're made here in the states. From what I've been told they are very good saws. However, I don't own one. Is there some issue I don't know about?


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Craftmark said:


> I realize I'm kinda new around here. So I'll ask again...why is Sawstop not being mentioned in this discussion? Obviously is can save fingers. I believe they're made here in the states. From what I've been told they are very good saws. However, I don't own one. Is there some issue I don't know about?


Many owner of the saw stop were happy to sell it---each time the safety goes off you are out of business until you get the $90 replacement cartridge and buy your self another $70 or $80 dollar blade---

Not the least issue--the man who owns that company lobbied our politicians and tried to legislate that his patent must be used on all saws---serving him self up a big plate full of money---he's a greedy pig---


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I've used three different Delta Unisaw's in shops and found them to be solid and fairly easy to maintain. I've also used Jet and found that to be a good value but not as nice as the Delta. I currently have a 110v Jet with cast iron wings that I lug to jobs that need a lot of table saw work. The setup is worth it for being able to mill on-site.

I agree that if you are doing lots of panel work it's worth looking at a used Altendorf sliding table or a good vertical panel saw. The speed of production is MUCH higher and your body will thank you.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Why negative comments?
> 
> They seem like very good tools


I've got quite a few grizzly tools. They're not built like Delta or powermatic, but for the money savings, they work very well. I'm going on my 3rd year with Grizzly tablesaw & it's never failed to do anything I've asked it to do & I work the dog chit out of it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Steel city Saw stop is not made in the US....:no: it's made overseas along with most of the other machinery that is available at your local tool dealers.......


Most owners of the saw stop sell them after some use,.....faulty trips, delays and shelling out close to $200.00 for a new cartridgs and blade . There is a bypass of the protective system apparently so this doesn't happen, but if someone is buying this saw, their buying it for the safety cartridge......


I read an extensive amount of machinery articles/forum talk and I have to say.....some of it is just a blatant exaggeration of the truth IMO. Claiming they cut 8/4 red oak like butter...not with a 10/12". It will cut it but not as stated. 

I found an example of ripping some red oak,..1" ,David had an error in his title ...and the blade he used to cut this was a 16" combination blade. This is my saw ..the 88D..only good example i could find of a OWWM table saw vs the chicom saws out there.....






There are a lot of videos cutting plywood on the 10-12" saws but not much in the way of hardwoods,......


I'm not saying the 10-12's are bad, or have faults.......they do a great job with sheet goods but if your gong to be cutting a lot of hardwoods, repeatedly......you may run into some issues......depends on the hp/blade....

There is a difference from the new table saws of today and the OWWM production saws. 


Here's a better example cutting 2" elm....





JMPOV ,..







B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Band saw......:blink:


This is a great saw, nice restoration,,,,,Poitras 24"' .
http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=14716


B,


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Table saw:

There is one of these for sale,.....write near me..........:whistling

Listing:http://www.owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=126132

"Asking" $995.00

Link below is the model - "NOT" the actual machine being listed.......he didnt attach pictures....it's a PITA to upload pictures on BOYDE....has to be a URL ...




Greenlee 495 "S".....http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=9938




B, pushing the Arn ..:laughing:


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

I am using a 1942 Unisaw that was originally from my grandfather's shop. It still runs great for ripping, but using the original fence isn't that great when I try to crosscut sheets. If I did a lot more of that I would grab a track saw.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i bought the new style unisaw a couple years ago and its been a great saw. i love using it and would recommend it to anyone.
i got lucky and got a great deal on this one: http://www.deltamachinery.com/products/table-saws/item/36-l552?category_id=1


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey!,......shhhhhhhhhhh.......:blink:



We're trying to convert Jaws with our Arn philosophy......:whistling

"I had a dream "........
In my dream, jaws is lugging a 2000lb table saw , a true beast.....on a midnight black trailer,...
With the title of "Metallica Monster" plastered on the sides...chrome polished lettering,
Frankenstien font.....size 78.,,,,.".:clap:



And then I woke up ...




B,


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Wet dream?:whistling:

:laughing:


----------

